# Gros Probléme iTouch 4g! Ecran blanc de la mort!



## callmeskippy (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour bonjour

Mon iPod reste sur un écran blanc, l'ipod a était jailbreaké, et jusque là pas de souci, puis récemment il a commencé a déconner, l'ecran est devenu tout blanc, et quelque minute après et revenu a la normal, et aujourd'hui la même, sauf que là il est blanc depuis un bon moment. lorsqu'il passe de la normal au blanc, ce n'est pas d'un coup mais progressivement, l'image tremble, puis semble s'en aller... J'ai donc restaurer l'ipod et upgrader en 4.2 (histoire de conserver la garantie si je dois l'envoyer au S.A.V) mais ça n'a rien changer a mon probléme, il reste désespérément blanc... j'ai beau cherché sur le net, les seul choses que j'ai trouvé concerne des nano ou autre. Aidez moi s'il vous plait


----------



## twinworld (1 Décembre 2010)

faut pas tergiverser, faut l'envoyer au SAV.


----------

